# Uber Offers Me a $1,400 Ride



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

In California Uber currently tells drivers at ping time the estimated value of each fare. Early this morning I received a 3.1x surge ping that Uber valued at $1,193 - $1,457, with a pickup in Redwood City CA and destination Los Angeles, 350 miles away.










I accepted the ping, assuming that that pax was a numpty who had entered an incorrect destination. I planned to arrive at the pickup and have the pax enter the correct destination, preserving the 3.1x surge for the ride. I set off for the pickup, which was 10 minutes away.

Around 5 minutes after I accepted the ping, I got a message from the account holder. She said that I would be picking up John and taking him to LA. I texted back, asking her if she was aware that the fare would be around $1,400 and that it was a 3.1x surge. She replied that when she booked the ride yesterday, her Uber app had given her an estimate of between $350 - $500. I told her again that if her friend took the ride, the fare would be around $1,400. She replied that the friend must get to LA, that I should pick him up and do the ride, and that if Uber charged her that amount then she would fight it with Uber.

So, sports fans, there was a decision to make. The three options were:

a) Shuffle the pax. Because of the distance I drove to the pickup, the no show fee would have been around 9 bucks.

Advantage: It would be 9 bucks.

Disadvantage: It would be 9 bucks.

b) Do the ride. For any noob drivers playing along at home, this ride request raised red flags. The first was that the account holder would not be travelling, therefore there would be no gps record of any pax travelling with me. Second, it would have been an extremely high value fare and subject to Uber's "review process". I would not be paid the fare unless and until Uber approved payment to me. Third, the account holder had already confirmed that if she got billed $1,400, which she indeed would be, she would fight the fare with Uber.

Advantage: If paid out by Uber, this would be an enormous fare. I had just bought 10 no-commission pings for $7 from Uber, so I would keep the entire amount paid by the pax, less $3 for the ride fee.

Disadvantage: Uber has a track record of refusing to pay large fares. I would inevitably have to fight Uber to get paid. I would be risking driving 700 miles / 11 hours round trip for no pay and could also be out of pocket $60 for gas.

c) Offer the pax a cash up-front deal.

Advantage: Uber would be cut out of the deal, therefore no risk of being screwed over by Uber and not getting paid.

Disadvantage: The amount that the pax would likely agree to would be less than $1,400.

I can tell you that I did not choose option b. With those three red flags, setting off down the highway and hoping for the best would be, like watching granny porn, something that you just don't do.

So folks, what would you have done?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Photoshop bwoy or Glitch


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Cancel


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I watched some Granny porn last week! I would have the client sign one of my pre printed cash fare rides receipts with a notation that it was an Goober fare. I would have them sign the pick up and destination upon drop off. I would have screen shot the ride offer and would for the pick up and drop off.

I like a good fight, and while I know I cannot sue them, I can sue for payment with the right documentation , especially in socialistafornia


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> I watched some Granny porn last week! I would have the client sign one of my pre printed cash fare rides receipts with a notation that it was an Goober fare. I would have them sign the pick up and destination upon drop off. I would have screen shot the ride offer and would for the pick up and drop off.
> 
> I like a good fight, and while I know I cannot sue them, I can sue for payment with the right documentation , especially in socialistafornia


The account holder was in LA. No chance of getting her to sign anything at pickup or any guarantee of her signing anything at the drop off.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

cancel


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Screenshot the entire conversation you had with the passenger, along with trip info and the waybill. Then take the ride


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Why are you fishing in my lake?(redwood city) It’s private property :smiles:
And why do you have 0 service fee? I’m jealous.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I would also have a back-up plan of having bail money set aside and easily accessible to a person I trust, in the event I don't get paid😅


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The account holder was in LA. No chance of getting her to sign anything at pickup or any guarantee of her signing anything at the drop off.


I get that BUT the actual passenger who takes the ride is a legal entity. The phone call is recorded. The fare discussed. while the price Goober will get paid is in question the price of the ride is clear.

Just Me I like a good fight

And lots of women and men are HOTT in their 70's


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MikhailCA said:


> Why are you fishing in my lake?(redwood city) It's private property :smiles:
> And why do you have 0 service fee? I'm jealous.


I got an offer from Uber - I pay them 7 bucks and they send me 10 pings at 0% commission. I figured I would try it.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I got an offer from Uber - I pay them 7 bucks and they send me 10 pings at 0% commission. I figured I would try it.


Do you drive in Sacramento as well? Cuz there's nothing like that for Bay Area drivers.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MikhailCA said:


> Do you drive in Sacramento as well? Cuz there's nothing like that for Bay Area drivers.


No, Bay Area only. It should be in your app. They call it "Drive Pass".


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, Bay Area only.


Can you share how this menu looks like in your app?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Tough call. My heart says you don't reap any chance you don't take, but my brain says to cancel the ride on the basis that they said they won't be riding, and they would challenge the fare considering the risks of time and mileage involved.
Consider also: Why would Uber's algorithm hand you a giant fare opportunity with zero commission for them?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MikhailCA said:


> Can you share how this menu looks like in your app?














Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Tough call. My heart says you don't reap any chance you don't take, but my brain says to cancel the ride on the basis that they said they won't be riding, and they would challenge the fare considering the risks of time and mileage involved.
> Consider also: Why would Uber's algorithm hand you a giant fare opportunity with zero commission for them?


I also thought the Drive Pass program might be rigged, but after this ping I guess it's not!


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 510156
> 
> 
> 
> I also thought the Drive Pass program might be rigged, but after this ping I guess it's not!


:cryin:


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> In California Uber currently tells drivers at ping time the estimated value of each fare. Early this morning I received a 3.1x surge ping that Uber valued at $1,193 - $1,457, with a pickup in Redwood City CA and destination Los Angeles, 350 miles away.
> 
> View attachment 510146
> 
> ...


No effing way would I accept it under those circumstances.

Two red flags is two too many.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

@The Gift of Fish So . . . what did you do??? Come on spill the beans!


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> In California Uber currently tells drivers at ping time the estimated value of each fare. Early this morning I received a 3.1x surge ping that Uber valued at $1,193 - $1,457, with a pickup in Redwood City CA and destination Los Angeles, 350 miles away.
> 
> View attachment 510146
> 
> ...


Soooo....You basically lost out on a good trip because you didn't want to potentially wait an extra day to see your earnings.
When has Uber not paid you for a long trip?

Sounds like you talked your way out of making $108/hr as soon as you called the pax.

You also didn't explain what you ended up doing.

Oh, and last thing why do you care what the passenger pays anyway?


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Soooo....You basically lost out on a good trip because you didn't want to potentially wait an extra day to see your earnings.
> When has Uber not paid you for a long trip?
> 
> Sounds like you talked your way out of making $108/hr as soon as you called the pax.
> ...


The rider already told him what she's going to argue with Uber about the price, what's stopping the pax from false report, like my driver was drinking behind the wheel 6 hours straight, return me my money? There's enough bad signs about this ride.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

MikhailCA said:


> The rider already told him what she's going to argue with Uber about the price, what's stopping the pax from false report, like my driver was drinking behind the wheel 6 hours straight, return me my money? There's enough bad signs about this ride.


Lmao..."driver was drinking for 6 hrs" but pax didn't call the police and got to destination safely. There were no red flags. Just someone requesting a ride for someone else. Happens everyday. I think the OP got nervous because of the length of the ride.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Personally, I get the risks but I think I would have taken the gamble. Screen shot, document, argue and then demand arbitration or small claims court if you opted out.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> @The Gift of Fish So . . . what did you do??? Come on spill the beans!


I'll just say that I was very happy with the way my day turned out. :thumbup:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Lmao..."driver was drinking for 6 hrs" but pax didn't call the police and got to destination safely. There were no red flags. Just someone requesting a ride for someone else. Happens everyday. I think the OP got nervous because of the length of the ride.


I see a new shill on the block.

If youse a driver then you already know that Goober and Gryft have a history of NON-Payment on long fares. A well documented history.

Youse no driver.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Soooo....You basically lost out on a good trip because you didn't want to potentially wait an extra day to see your earnings.
> When has Uber not paid you for a long trip?
> 
> Sounds like you talked your way out of making $108/hr as soon as you called the pax.
> ...


One driver had a long trip that was scheduled for friend's family, turned out No one paid. Uber didn't pay either.
If rider had used a $50 gift card, that trip would have costed $50 to rider and driver get $50.

One major red flag was account owner didn't freak out and said she would fight with Uber for that? How would you do if you were an account owner? I would cancel and try it again.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 510156
> 
> 
> 
> I also thought the Drive Pass program might be rigged, but after this ping I guess it's not!


I have not seen Drive Pass in play anywhere but Socialistafornia.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> Cuz there's nothing like that for Bay Area drivers.


sure there is, Drive Pass. Full rolled out to Calif, right?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm sorry, why not just say what you did? Is it a secret?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I'm sorry, why not just say what you did? Is it a secret?


Who actually cares?

He / It did not accept the ride.

perhaps it / Pretty sure he decided to go visit a friend instead.

The choice is irrelevant. The discussion on course is important.

Are you still you?

You seem to have changed dramatically the last few months.

Seems to be going around.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Who actually cares?
> 
> He / It did not accept the ride.
> 
> ...


Yes, the discussion on what people would do in this situation is what's interesting. I didn't want to make a post-my-boast earnings thread. Those aren't interesting.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Yeah....time to fess up... WHAT DID YOU DO??!!??


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Trust Uber to pay up? Ya, nah.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> You seem to have changed dramatically the last few months.


I what? I'm somebody and I cared what he did, or more precisely reason he didn't come out with it. Why a mystery? I mean, we are all buds here, right? hahahahahaahahahahaha

Maybe you have changed, yeah, that's it. Me, same. I'm back to being on my own island. Less to deal with, yah?
Sometimes you have to ignore the voices in your head from others. Hum.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yes, the discussion on what people would do in this situation is what's interesting. I didn't want to make a post-my-boast earnings thread. Those aren't interesting.


I'm gonna take a crazy guess that you set your app for 5x and got a long trip with a large tip after that cancellation.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Around 5 minutes after I accepted the ping, I got a message from the account holder. She said that I would be picking up John and taking him to LA. *I texted back*, asking her if she was aware that the fare would be around $1,400 and that it was a 3.1x surge. She replied that when she booked the ride yesterday, her Uber app had given her an estimate of between $350 - $500. I told her again that if her friend took the ride, the fare would be around $1,400. *She replied that the friend must get to LA, that I should pick him up and do the ride, and that if Uber charged her that amount then she would fight it with Uber.*


If everything was done via text, including the highlighted part about her fighting with Uber, over the fare I would've done it knowing that I would be unleashing my inner Samuel L Jackson upon Rohit many times.

Eventually it would be escalated to someone who would say "pay him".

I'd know it's probably going to take a while to get paid but ultimately I'd win.

Cash maybe $6-700 and pray I don't get into an accident.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I watched some Granny porn last week!


Was it "Behind The Corned Beef Curtains"?
I love that one!!


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Now that she knows she'll be charged $1K+, she'll wait for you to pick him up and get on the freeway, then cancel the ride mid-trip, then report to Uber that you picked up the wrong rider.
Now you're on the freeway trying to figure how and where to throw the guy out of your car, all knowing you're likely not getting paid for anything that just happened.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

take pictures of the text messages .
Take the ride collect the cash .


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

A better chance to defend yourself and you'll take more counter measures, take more pictures and probably lots of pictures at the pick up address, end address and couple of pictures a long the way on toilet breaks or stops.

Getting yourself as much evidence as possible doing anything, having dash camera probably helps you etc and if all goes to shit at least had a red hot crack at trying to get the big fish and would of made a one hell of a story that could probably be of great interest to a news media where Uber screwed you over a fare and scam you out of a trip that you actually did do with all the ground work you did in preparation for that trip. May get paid something for the story as the media may love such a story.

A trip like that would of been bounced around a few drivers as they don't want to do that kind of trip. I've bounced back 1.5x XL work 1 hour even though it'll be 1 person most of the time but the thought of driving dead back after been driving 6 hours and you are thinking about clocking off and having to deadhead it back a hard pass. However if it like in the 1st or 2 into the drive then be up for a road trip :biggrin: Taking every precaution possible including sending Uber a report right after the trip as well.

If the trip were to be cancelled on the trip and this have happened where someone would order an Uber for a friend and they realize when they want to go they can't order an Uber themselves as the trip is still going and the trip gets cancelled. If there within a few minutes away I'll drop them off on my own dime and time if they have been nice on the trip. If it more then a few minutes away I'll pull over asap and tell them the trip is over it got cancelled and let them out.

If a nice surge trip that long and mostly highway then it'll be a yes if it towards the start of the shift but if it toward the end then it a no. $$$ isn't worth endangering yourself when you are fatigued.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MikhailCA said:


> :cryin:
> View attachment 510157


Try updating your app - this is apparently a new feature.



Disgusted Driver said:


> Personally, I get the risks but I think I would have taken the gamble. Screen shot, document, argue and then demand arbitration or small claims court if you opted out.


I think such a case in small claims court could go either way. Uber would take the driver contract to court and quote the part that says that the driver accepts that the transportation contract is between the driver and passenger, with Uber only acting as the payment agent. The case they would make to the judge would be that if the passenger fails to make payment to the driver then it's not Uber's responsibility to pay - Uber simply passes on the monies from one party to the other.

Of course, Uber's driver contract is detached from reality in many ways, and the driver's approach in court would be to claim that Uber is a principal in the transportation transaction, not simply an agent.

On the day it would be up to a judge to decide and, without any precedent, it'd be hard to predict which way (s)he would go.



Nats121 said:


> No effing way would I accept it under those circumstances.
> 
> Two red flags is two too many.


There were the 2 red flags plus the other red flag of the account holder confirming that she would be challenging the fare before the pax even got in the vehicle &#129315; . Which has got to count double, so maybe 4 red flags in total...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Try updating your app - this is apparently a new feature.
> 
> 
> I think such a case in small claims court could go either way. Uber would take the driver contract to court and quote the part that says that the driver accepts that the transportation contract is between the driver and passenger, with Uber only acting as the payment agent. The case they would make to the judge would be that if the passenger fails to make payment to the driver then it's not Uber's responsibility to pay - Uber simply passes on the monies from one party to the other.
> ...


That's a good point about court. My first hope would be that they didn't show app i would get a default judgemental. If they argued about just being payment agent, I would ask them if they reverse charges for all trips that pax don't pay and isn't it their responsibility to actually get the payment. Either way it would be fun.

Question though, what makes you think uber would charge the 1k+ to the pax. I'm pretty sure that there are situations where they charge the pax regular price and then pay the driver whatever the prevailing rate is. Scheduled rides might be handled that way and their discount packages are.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Try updating your app - this is apparently a new feature.
> 
> 
> I think such a case in small claims court could go either way. Uber would take the driver contract to court and quote the part that says that the driver accepts that the transportation contract is between the driver and passenger, with Uber only acting as the payment agent. The case they would make to the judge would be that if the passenger fails to make payment to the driver then it's not Uber's responsibility to pay - Uber simply passes on the monies from one party to the other.
> ...


The trip being in California would have played a part in my rejecting that trip out of hand.

The ability to see destinations in advance, set my own surge multiplier, and receive 75% of the fare means I can cherry-pick my own trip, and if it's busy I can crank up the multiplier. In other words, the changes in CA mean I can make good money without doing such an obviously risky trip.

It'd be a lot tougher to turn down a risky $1400 trip if it was in a horrible paying market such as Orlando,FL.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Question though, what makes you think uber would charge the 1k+ to the pax. I'm pretty sure that there are situations where they charge the pax regular price and then pay the driver whatever the prevailing rate is. Scheduled rides might be handled that way and their discount packages are.


Uber says on their website that the estimated price includes all charges and fees, but is subject to "supply and demand" (read: surge) at the time of the trip.

It makes sense for Uber to make the estimates non-binding and subject to surge, otherwise regular users could avoid surge simply by pre-booking their rides.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

MikhailCA said:


> The rider already told him what she's going to argue with Uber about the price, what's stopping the pax from false report, like my driver was drinking behind the wheel 6 hours straight, return me my money? There's enough bad signs about this ride.


My take, calling the account holder and letting them know it's going to be 1400 potentially? nnowww it's an issue to them. it likely would not have been an issue to them until you decided to make it one


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> So folks, what would you have done?


Major red flag - rider John is male. Automatic cancel.

.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> One driver had a long trip that was scheduled for friend's family, turned out No one paid. Uber didn't pay either.


A while ago I gave an 8 mile ride, which should have paid around $12. I started the trip as normal and ended the trip on the app once we had reached the destination. However, when the trip ended I only got paid $6 for it. I checked the trip map, which falsely showed the trip ending after approximately 3 miles. I did not get paid for the last 5 miles.

Obviously some kind of technical issue had happened, and I figured that a quick call to Rohit would fix the issue. Rohit told me that he is no longer allowed to do manual trip adjustments and that the trip review process was now automated. So he entered my complaint into "the system", which promptly refused my trip adjustment request.

Rohit told me that he could see from pax' gps record that I had indeed taken the pax the full 8 miles and that I should be paid for the full trip, but that there was nothing he could do. If the computer says no then the answer is no.

On that trip I was stung by Uber for $6. However, I considered it a relatively cheap lesson - that payment for work done for Uber is _not_ guaranteed. If anything goes wrong on a trip then you can lose your money. It taught me to _never_ do a long trip blindly hoping that Uber would pay.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

It cases like this we should be able to contact a Uber Driver *concierge* support person to give us immediate help. They could call the client and get the client to approve the billing on a three way call with the driver and client. No approval, no ride. It's too far to take the chance of not getting paid.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

tmart said:


> My take, calling the account holder and letting them know it's going to be 1400 potentially? nnowww it's an issue to them. it likely would not have been an issue to them until you decided to make it one


The point is quite simply that if paying $1,400 for a trip is going to be an issue for the pax that will make them fight with Uber over the fare, as a driver it is better to know this _before_ you do the work and spend the money on gas, rather than finding out after.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

tmart said:


> My take, calling the account holder and letting them know it's going to be 1400 potentially? nnowww it's an issue to them. it likely would not have been an issue to them until you decided to make it one


Not call, text. Something like ask the account holder to proof what his friend in the car, etc. In this case you would have evidence of it. But heck 6hours straight with some random guy in the car.

Actually there's no way Uber will allow to do the trip like that, I think they have 4hours limit on sing ride, so ....


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> Not call, text. Something like ask the account holder to proof what his friend in the car, etc. In this case you would have evidence of it. But heck 6hours straight with some random guy in the car.
> 
> Actually there's no way Uber will allow to do the trip like that, I think they have 4hours limit on sing ride, so ....


In Washington it is a $300 limit. That pretty much covers to Spokane or Portland Oregon. I also require an additional $150 cash to do either of those runs.
I accept
PayPal
Square
Zelle
Amazon pay
I also accept Crypto


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'll just say that I was very happy with the way my day turned out. :thumbup:


So, would it be safe to say the account holder was initially a little upset that John couldn't make the booty call, but was more than happy when she netted you? :biggrin:

.

.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I got an offer from Uber - I pay them 7 bucks and they send me 10 pings at 0% commission. I figured I would try it.


Now thats a new one to me


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'll just say that I was very happy with the way my day turned out. :thumbup:


I'll take "Fish scored upfront payment for the ride for $800", Alex ;-) IMHO that was most likely the best course of action. If I remember correctly the Uber app automatically ends trips after 4 hours, even with written acknowledgement that the fare would be $1,400 or so I'm sure there's language in the TOS that states a maximum fare for any ride. The driver would more likely than not had to fight tooth & nail to get paid for this ride, best to take it off-app and secure payment upfront.


----------



## Rav (Aug 24, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> In California Uber currently tells drivers at ping time the estimated value of each fare. Early this morning I received a 3.1x surge ping that Uber valued at $1,193 - $1,457, with a pickup in Redwood City CA and destination Los Angeles, 350 miles away.
> 
> View attachment 510146
> 
> ...


FAKE NEWS....&#129315;&#129323;&#129300;&#129296;...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'll just say that I was very happy with the way my day turned out. :thumbup:


You took it didn't you? 










REX HAVOC said:


> It cases like this we should be able to contact a Uber Driver *concierge* support person to give us immediate help. They could call the client and get the client to approve the billing on a three way call with the driver and client. No approval, no ride. It's too far to take the chance of not getting paid.


I contacted Uber before with a passenger in the car to resolve something and they would NOT talk to me. I've actually tried this couple times


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Now thats a new one to me


I think it's only being offered in California right now



Ubering4Beer said:


> I'll take "Fish scored upfront payment for the ride for $800", Alex ;-) IMHO that was most likely the best course of action


Wouldn't this be kind of silly though in this specific situation? The passenger already has a quote lower. So why would she agree to do cash at a significantly higher amount? Plus he would be agreeing to earn less. Both would be getting screwed. Not to mention, she could potentially report him costing him his platform access. It's not like uber can't tell he's driving up there, regardless if she reports him or not. I guess he could shut off his phone but even with the phone shut off, once it turns on exactly 8 hours later or however long it would take to complete the round trip, that would be enough to coincide with her story in Uber's eyes&#129335;‍♀


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> In California Uber currently tells drivers at ping time the estimated value of each fare. Early this morning I received a 3.1x surge ping that Uber valued at $1,193 - $1,457, with a pickup in Redwood City CA and destination Los Angeles, 350 miles away.
> 
> View attachment 510146
> 
> ...


Had something similar for non emergency medical transport via Uber at midnight across state lines. Asian lady offered me $300 cash too.

Passed. Too late and low hanging fruit in abundance.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> I see a new shill on the block.
> 
> If youse a driver then you already know that Goober and Gryft have a history of NON-Payment on long fares. A well documented history.
> 
> Youse no driver.


Lyft caps how much the driver can make on a single trip at, I believe, $300 or $350. They'll let you drive someone from Maine to Southern California, but only pay you $300 or $350 for the trip. Be VERY careful with Lyft about this, if you like longer trips!

Uber reserves the right to end the trip after 4 hours, and call another driver to pick up your rider to continue the trip. This seems to be dependant on driver availability when/where the first driver is when the time runs out. They'll change the destination to where you are supposed to wait with the pax for the next driver.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Had something similar for non emergency medical transport via Uber at midnight across state lines. Asian lady offered me $300 cash too.
> 
> Passed. Too late and low hanging fruit in abundance.


Yes, even with a negotiated price it's important to know what are going to be the likely alternative rides if you stay local.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Lyft caps how much the driver can make on a single trip at, I believe, $300 or $350. They'll let you drive someone from Maine to Southern California, but only pay you $300 or $350 for the trip. Be VERY careful with Lyft about this, if you like longer trips!
> 
> Uber reserves the right to end the trip after 4 hours, and call another driver to pick up your rider to continue the trip. This seems to be dependant on driver availability when/where the first driver is when the time runs out. They'll change the destination to where you are supposed to wait with the pax for the next driver.


Good point!
Here's what the web states:

*Accepting long trips*
You may occasionally receive a ride request with a destination that is farther from your current location than you wish to drive. You'll see "Long trip" with an estimated trip time at the bottom of your screen when one of these requests is sent to you.

If you receive a request that is longer than you're willing to drive, do not accept it. The request will automatically be sent to another nearby driver. If you accidentally accept the request, please cancel the trip.

*NOTE:* Some trips may end automatically after a few hours. You will be notified before this happens, and your rider can request a new ride if they would like to continue. We recommend letting the rider know that the trip will be ending when you receive one of these notifications.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Wouldn't this be kind of silly though in this specific situation? The passenger already has a quote lower. So why would she agree to do cash at a significantly higher amount?


It would depend if the pax accepted what I said about pre-ride estimates being subject to the active surge at the time of the pickup.


> Plus he would be agreeing to earn less.


Several hundred birds in the hand might be worth 1,400 birds in the bush!


> Both would be getting screwed.


A lot of drivers here have posted that they received pings that did not turn into rides for whatever reason. Sometimes due to technical errors, sometimes because the pax cancelled or was non-transportable because of drunkenness etc. These drivers feel aggrieved; as of they had been robbed of something or screwed out of something.

However, the thing to realise is that a ping is simply an invitation to go to the pickup location, inspect the pax and consider the ride that's on offer. That's all it is, nothing more. Ride earnings are only in the bag once the trip is complete _and_ the money has been credited to your Uber account. Pings that don't turn into earnings should just be seen as sales leads that didn't pan out.


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

Lol are you kidding? Noob drivers?

I take this ride in a heartbeat. I would call the person who ordered the ride and confirm it was going to LA, and that's it. I have a phone recorder app, after confirmation i would take some screenshots of the app, the person, then i'd do the ride, take a screen shot of the finished ride and destination + google maps.

You get paid 100%. Lol poor OP lost out on $1200. Could have taken a vacation in LA as well; i have friends out there so would have been even better for me. Jealous i have never gotten a ride like this.

Btw even if you did take a small break in LA after the trip, you still would have made it back in time, gotten a good night's sleep and woken up this morning with an extra $1200 in your pocket.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

I will take that ride in a heartbeat. She incriminated herself on text so you wouldn't have to worry about the blowback. You would have gotten paid.

The only problem you may have had was Uber stopping the trip after a few hours. That would have sucked.

Also next time, don't mention price. Your job is to drive from point A to point B, not to put buyers remorse in her head


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

I wouldn't have advised the customer of the 3x price and would have contacted Uber prior to pickup and confirm it was legit and that Uber would have no issues paying the high fee. Preferably a paper/text trail with screenshots.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> In California Uber currently tells drivers at ping time the estimated value of each fare. Early this morning I received a 3.1x surge ping that Uber valued at $1,193 - $1,457, with a pickup in Redwood City CA and destination Los Angeles, 350 miles away.
> 
> View attachment 510146
> 
> ...


First of all...you need to get those ratings up! Over night stay return trip. I wouldn't do it


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> First of all...you need to get those ratings up! Over night stay return trip. I wouldn't do it


That's the account holder's rating!


----------



## Deadmiler69 (Jan 11, 2020)

I just love that it’s a Uber hater that screwed himself out of a $1200 trip! Hahahahaha that trip ABSOLUTELY would’ve paid out at a bare minimum for the first 4 hours of driving or about 250-280 of the miles, most likely the whole thing.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> In California Uber currently tells drivers at ping time the estimated value of each fare. Early this morning I received a 3.1x surge ping that Uber valued at $1,193 - $1,457, with a pickup in Redwood City CA and destination Los Angeles, 350 miles away.
> 
> View attachment 510146
> 
> ...


Flights to LA are cheaper, faster.
I'd consider high probability reason pax needs to Uber is there's drugs or weapons involved or pax is wanted.

The lack of GPS on paying pax cell absent & HUGE gap in quote to pax and amount showing in app regardless of paying pax texts about fighting with Uber plus the historic abuse by Uber regarding driver pay & KNOWING about the BS scripted email responses that will be sent to you that have ZERO to do w/your inquiry.....who needs it?


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> You took it didn't you?
> View attachment 510251
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I was trying to make a Jeopardy joke, it sounded better after a couple of IPAs. My point remains I would not have done the trip on-app. There's just WAY too much that could go wrong, Uber ends the trip after 4 hours and you only get paid time/distance to Bakersfield (around 4 hours) and not the full $1,400, the pax disputes the fare and Uber refuses to pay, they make a false DUI accusation, etc. Knowing Uber was charging this pax around $1,750 for this trip I would have absolutely negotiated an off-app trip. Personally I would have likely factored a $500 profit plus $100 for meal reimbursements, all gas, and a night's hotel in LA, so I would have asked for $1,000 for the trip. Just my $0.02.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ubering4Beer said:


> Sorry, I was trying to make a Jeopardy joke, it sounded better after a couple of IPAs. My point remains I would not have done the trip on-app. There's just WAY too much that could go wrong, Uber ends the trip after 4 hours and you only get paid time/distance to Bakersfield (around 4 hours) and not the full $1,400, the pax disputes the fare and Uber refuses to pay, they make a false DUI accusation, etc. Knowing Uber was charging this pax around $1,750 for this trip I would have absolutely negotiated an off-app trip. Personally I would have likely factored a $500 profit plus $100 for meal reimbursements, all gas, and a night's hotel in LA, so I would have asked for $1,000 for the trip. Just my $0.02.


Agreed. If I knew that I was guaranteed to get paid by Uber then doing this trip via the app would have been a no-brainer. However, I have been stung by Uber too many times when they have point blank refused to pay money they owe me for trips.


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Flights to LA are cheaper, faster.
> I'd consider high probability reason pax needs to Uber is there's drugs or weapons involved or pax is wanted.
> 
> The lack of GPS on paying pax cell absent & HUGE gap in quote to pax and amount showing in app regardless of paying pax texts about fighting with Uber plus the historic abuse by Uber regarding driver pay & KNOWING about the BS scripted email responses that will be sent to you that have ZERO to do w/your inquiry.....who needs it?


Under normal circumstances you're right, but with Covid there are some folks that absolutely will not fly under any circumstances. I flew to Las Vegas a couple of weeks ago and I was one of only 10 people on the plane. Some people are terrified of the recycled air on airliners.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> So folks, what would you have done?


Gone with the cash ride, and risked it for $500 or so


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Hmmmmm.... Is it possible that Uber's quote to the pax was based on calculating only their max allowable of 4 hrs of time and distance? But they estimated a full payout for the OP. Maybe the OP could do the simple math and figure that out.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Good point!
> Here's what the web states:
> 
> *Accepting long trips*
> ...


Here's the even better question....

The pax pays as if it was one car, one driver, not two separate trips...

So, if they tip in the app, who gets it?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

In a taxi i'd have taken her in a heartbeat. Assuming they pay up front.


Going through the uber/lyft app?

Not going to happen, on a trip anywhere close to $100 I'm on the extreme defensive about getting screwed over.

Off the app?

Too high risk.

So..
Taxi - Payment up front I'd do it for $1000, maybe $900

Uber- On app- No
Uber- off app- No- no- no .. no no no.. no no no NOOOO!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> I watched some Granny porn last week! I would have the client sign one of my pre printed cash fare rides receipts with a notation that it was an Goober fare. I would have them sign the pick up and destination upon drop off. I would have screen shot the ride offer and would for the pick up and drop off.
> 
> I like a good fight, and while I know I cannot sue them, I can sue for payment with the right documentation , especially in socialistafornia


Disgusted @ Granny Porn


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Disgusted @ Granny Porn


You must be exceptionally young.


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

Definitely would have taken it. ( After negotiating $1400 return fee ).
I have done a ride from Sacramento to LA. 5.5 hours and was paid for the whole distance and time + $200 cash return fee so not sure what this 4 hr. max time thing is.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

MikhailCA said:


> Do you drive in Sacramento as well? Cuz there's nothing like that for Bay Area drivers.


 Nothing like that here in Phoenix, AZ. 
In fact, our surges are a lot different. Anywhere from 1.25 and up, per surge on top of the trip. Another words if you do a 8.00 trip you may be only making 9.25. BS!!!!!!!


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'll just say that I was very happy with the way my day turned out. :thumbup:


Did yo get a room or drive straight back?


I would have used PayPal square for direct payment or moved on!&#129300;


----------



## TheTruth...... (May 6, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> In California Uber currently tells drivers at ping time the estimated value of each fare. Early this morning I received a 3.1x surge ping that Uber valued at $1,193 - $1,457, with a pickup in Redwood City CA and destination Los Angeles, 350 miles away.
> 
> View attachment 510146
> 
> ...


Too long of a trip and too many uncertainties, I would pass. Then again I pass up 100 mile trips to Miami.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> In California Uber currently tells drivers at ping time the estimated value of each fare. Early this morning I received a 3.1x surge ping that Uber valued at $1,193 - $1,457, with a pickup in Redwood City CA and destination Los Angeles, 350 miles away.
> 
> View attachment 510146
> 
> ...


Immediate Cancel.



The Gift of Fish said:


> A while ago I gave an 8 mile ride, which should have paid around $12. I started the trip as normal and ended the trip on the app once we had reached the destination. However, when the trip ended I only got paid $6 for it. I checked the trip map, which falsely showed the trip ending after approximately 3 miles. I did not get paid for the last 5 miles.
> 
> Obviously some kind of technical issue had happened, and I figured that a quick call to Rohit would fix the issue. Rohit told me that he is no longer allowed to do manual trip adjustments and that the trip review process was now automated. So he entered my complaint into "the system", which promptly refused my trip adjustment request.
> 
> ...


That's a flat out crazy policy.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Try updating your app - this is apparently a new feature.


Drive Pass is currently only available in the following cities:
Sacramento, California
Orange County, California
San Diego, California
San Francisco, California*
**Drive Pass has limited availability in San Francisco at this time.*

No, I'm just a loser.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TheTruth...... said:


> Too long of a trip and too many uncertainties, I would pass. Then again I pass up 100 mile trips to Miami.


Stuart? Psl?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Aharm said:


> Lol are you kidding? Noob drivers?
> 
> I take this ride in a heartbeat. I would call the person who ordered the ride and confirm it was going to LA, and that's it. I have a phone recorder app, after confirmation i would take some screenshots of the app, the person, then i'd do the ride, take a screen shot of the finished ride and destination + google maps.
> 
> ...


Noob drivers. LOL

Over here, is the story of a bloke who has what would appear to be an ironclad case for the legitimate payment of a 'no show' fee of $3.75 or whatever it was, and he is still trying to get it and other payments after nearly a year.

Good luck trying to get $1400 out of Über if they decide they don't want to pay it. This would become a multi-generational game of text torture with the text messages needing to be passed down to your kids and grandkids before Über even acknowledged there was a problem.

If the trip was declined or otherwise funded (outside of Über), I would suggest the OP made a very good risk assessment. However, as you indicate, often fools rush in where angels fear to tread.


----------



## Cantanker82 (May 21, 2020)

Neither of those. I would the ladies phone # and negotiate for a private trip. Have her Venmo $350 and another $200 when you arrive in town. Atleast thats how I would do it. Ive taken plenty of people to the Canadian border from Fargo for $200-$300 cutting Uber out of the equation.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

goneubering said:


> That's a flat out crazy policy. :frown:


Yes, the only reason that Uber can get people to drive for them without giving them any money up front is trust - drivers have to trust that Uber will pay them. With all these publicised examples of pay refusals it seems that Uber is trying its hardest to erode the trust that drivers have in its commitment to pay for work done. This makes no sense to me; it is shooting itself in the foot.

I do the usual short, low value trips because experience shows that they do pay out nearly 100% correctly, and if I do get Ubered occasionally then I won't have lost too much. When they shafted me in the past I would just longhaul a few of their pax until I had recovered double what they owed me. But the longer the trip, the greater the risk and I just don't have the required trust in Uber that they would see me right if anything went wrong.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

you have the text message from the pax stating that you must take john to la,you'll get paid whether she fights it with uber or not,she can't tell uber she never took the ride,she agreed to the ride at the set time and unfortunately there was surge.you can pre book a ride but uber tells you if theres surge when your pickup is due you will be charged


----------



## Deadmiler69 (Jan 11, 2020)

evad77 said:


> you have the text message from the pax stating that you must take john to la,you'll get paid whether she fights it with uber or not,she can't tell uber she never took the ride,she agreed to the ride at the set time and unfortunately there was surge.you can pre book a ride but uber tells you if theres surge when your pickup is due you will be charged


He knows all this. He's just here to feel better about turning down $1400 over a conspiracy theory.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

evad77 said:


> you have the text message from the pax stating that you must take john to la,you'll get paid whether she fights it with uber or not,she can't tell uber she never took the ride,she agreed to the ride at the set time and unfortunately there was surge.you can pre book a ride but uber tells you if theres surge when your pickup is due you will be charged


If the account holder had been the pax then that would have been one fewer red flag. However, I was mindful of the "wrong rider picked up" scam. When this happens, the pax does tell Uber that (s)he never took the ride, and that the intended pax never did either. This one is hard to defend against because there's no proof who took the ride.

As you say, there would be all the texts from the pax saying that I would be picking up someone else and taking him and all of the other evidence, but none of this proves that I picked up the correct pax.

I have already had a few pax try the wrong rider scam, but the account holder has always been the pax on these rides. It just took a call to Rohit to get him to check the account holder's gps record and he immediately restored the fares to my account each time.

At the end of the day, there is no right or wrong answer to the question of whether to take high value trips via the app. It's not like asking what is 2+2, with 4 being the only correct answer and every answer that is not 4 being wrong. The crux of this matter is how much trust a driver has in Uber that they will definitely be paid for the work done. For some drivers this will be yes, and for others it will be no. As I say, I would not be prepared to do 11 hours work and spend my own money to do the trip on the hope and expectation that I would be paid. If the same ping came up tomorrow I would do exactly the same again.

For me, ethics also came into play. It was clear from my conversation with the account holder that she was unaware that the in-app trip would end up costing her $1,400. She believed that the maximum cost would be $500, as quoted to her in the app when she scheduled the ride. Yes, it's buried in the fine print on Uber's website that all fares are subject to surge at the moment the driver accepts the trip, however I personally would not have felt comfortable charging the woman such an enormous amount of money via the app, knowing that she had not intended to pay so much. Other people are not constrained by the limitations of ethics, which they will see as an advantage. Again, no judgments; it's a matter of one's own point of view.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

_"however I personally would not have felt comfortable charging the woman such an enormous amount of money"_

No, you weren't comfortable not getting paid...


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

This is a no brainer.........


----------



## 1995flyingspur (Aug 18, 2016)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Soooo....You basically lost out on a good trip because you didn't want to potentially wait an extra day to see your earnings.
> When has Uber not paid you for a long trip?
> 
> Sounds like you talked your way out of making $108/hr as soon as you called the pax.
> ...


No doubt, I would have taken it also. That's pretty much taxi rates so he would have been duly compensated for the trip back.

It's all legal and pretty clear to me, Uber is handling the transaction as they always do and would therefore have to back it up on the driver side if there was an issue.

I would love a call like that! And I could take if you days off and relax!


----------



## MasterC (Jan 31, 2018)

Record the entire trip on dash cam. the start of the trip showing Gps location and the end of the trip showing Gps location.

Get paid. In march I did an xl from DIsney MKCP to Winston Salem NC for $1458. 4 college program going home as Disney let them go.

They filled my Sienna to the max. It was a good trip Stop for gas , pp and food. They tipped me 200.00 so that covered my room and gas etc.

Or post trip recap on youtube for all to see.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> If the account holder had been the pax then that would have been one fewer red flag. However, I was mindful of the "wrong rider picked up" scam. When this happens, the pax does tell Uber that (s)he never took the ride, and that the intended pax never did either. This one is hard to defend against because there's no proof who took the ride.
> 
> As you say, there would be all the texts from the pax saying that I would be picking up someone else and taking him and all of the other evidence, but none of this proves that I picked up the correct pax.
> 
> ...


I may have missed it but did you ever divulge what you did?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

New2This said:


> I may have missed it but did you ever divulge what you did?


Lol, as well as normal people like your good self commenting, this thread has brought almost all of the forum's resident trolls crawling out of the woodwork. I bet they're sitting there with fingers itching ready to type out a few pot shots if/when I say what I did! So, I think I'll just keep them guessing. Sorry to all the normal posters.....



MasterC said:


> Record the entire trip on dash cam. the start of the trip showing Gps location and the end of the trip showing Gps location.
> 
> Get paid. In march I did an xl from DIsney MKCP to Winston Salem NC for $1458. 4 college program going home as Disney let them go.
> 
> ...


Interesting. How long was the delay before the earnings were credited to your account?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Lol, as well as normal people like your good self commenting, this thread has brought almost all of the forum's resident trolls crawling out of the woodwork. I bet they're sitting there with fingers itching ready to type out a few pot shots if/when I say what I did! So, I think I'll just keep them guessing. Sorry to all the normal posters.....
> 
> 
> Interesting. How long was the delay before the earnings were credited to your account?


Don't worry about the trolls!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> I watched some Granny porn last week! I would have the client sign one of my pre printed cash fare rides receipts with a notation that it was an Goober fare. I would have them sign the pick up and destination upon drop off. I would have screen shot the ride offer and would for the pick up and drop off.
> 
> I like a good fight, and while I know I cannot sue them, I can sue for payment with the right documentation , especially in socialistafornia


I just LOVE small claims court.
Up to $10k, court costs very low, results always good (for me).
One of the few things that works well in Cali.
Soon as the governor finds out about that, he'll fix it.

And, I get granny porn every Friday night ... we call it 'date night'.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Lol, as well as normal people like your good self commenting, this thread has brought almost all of the forum's resident trolls crawling out of the woodwork. I bet they're sitting there with fingers itching ready to type out a few pot shots if/when I say what I did! So, I think I'll just keep them guessing. Sorry to all the normal posters.....


You really are like a chick that shows just enough cleavage, aren't you?


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

My fingers itched so much that I scratched all the skin off my fingertips


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> You really are like a chick that shows just enough cleavage, aren't you?


[Ushers Valar Dohaeris over to the consultation couch. Inhales gently on his tobacco pipe while considering the diagnosis]

I'm sensing long-standing frustration in your interactions with the opposite sex. You feel that you are able to look but lack the skills necessary to approach and take these things further. I sense that you were denied the booby as a baby, which was the start of an extended period of longing. Were you breast fed or did you receive formula?


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> [Ushers Valar Dohaeris over to the consultation couch. Inhales gently on his tobacco pipe while considering the diagnosis]
> 
> I'm sensing long-standing frustration in your interactions with the opposite sex. You feel that you are able to look but lack the skills necessary to approach and take these things further. I sense that you were denied the booby as a baby, which was the start of an extended period of longing. Were you breast fed or did you receive formula?


*** awkward silence ***

Um Sir, this is a Wendy's. I asked if you wanted chocolate or vanilla Frosty. Please pull forward.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

you are dumb as a rock. if your tired. i understand. m with uber 6 years x xl -black and uber wav, with ca . telling you 3.1x @$1400 ~22 hours total $116 an hour...all hours thier and back 
uber is bad at times but on these rides they pay. i did a 2.9x cc phila to pitts 300 miles 10 hours 5 am till 4pm$900 uber charged $1200 .
another . 3 guys going to the montack LI. from the city XL.....OVER $1000 my cut..i would never do it under our bullshit $10 surges. but in ca. u have set fares. i never been cheated on a long surge. over 20k rides. tell me i am wrong.,you guys see your fares up front and app would say ca. to ca. 3.1x screen shot it. our old rate was close to $2 a mile xl at games 4.9x to 5.6x at concerts..paying $10 a mile. black suv at no surge is about $3 a mile . pax dont know xl is a waste....
i would have said simple very long ride. uber says $1100 to $1400. do you want to go. i must come home empty 6 whole hours. yes or no. at base rates they can walk


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> In California Uber currently tells drivers at ping time the estimated value of each fare. Early this morning I received a 3.1x surge ping that Uber valued at $1,193 - $1,457, with a pickup in Redwood City CA and destination Los Angeles, 350 miles away.
> 
> View attachment 510146
> 
> ...


GILF porn is the best
Those GILFS try catch last train
They willing to do anything use your imagination


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> She replied that the friend must get to LA, that I should pick him up and do the ride, and that if Uber charged her that amount then she would fight it with Uber.


After she said this I think you would be better off cancelling. I think she might have disputed the entire ride.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well that's a different situation.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> In California Uber currently tells drivers at ping time the estimated value of each fare. Early this morning I received a 3.1x surge ping that Uber valued at $1,193 - $1,457, with a pickup in Redwood City CA and destination Los Angeles, 350 miles away.
> 
> View attachment 510146
> 
> ...


Is that 3.1X called or referred to as "Surge" in the contract or merely an Uber compromise to comply with IC clause? 
In this case, the acct holder was about to be setup to pay more than her agreed to. Is it a ripoff by Uber or one of the unethical biz practice(s)?


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> In California Uber currently tells drivers at ping time the estimated value of each fare. Early this morning I received a 3.1x surge ping that Uber valued at $1,193 - $1,457, with a pickup in Redwood City CA and destination Los Angeles, 350 miles away.
> 
> View attachment 510146
> 
> ...


I would have negotiated for a cash upfront option. If thry didn't agree, the trip would be cancelled.


----------



## Deadmiler69 (Jan 11, 2020)

It’s absolutely mind boggling to see how many of you would’ve given up a $1200 ride. Or willing negotiate a cash upfront fare that nullifies your insurance coverage on a 350 mile trip AND pays you less than what Uber would’ve give you. That was essentially a 3.3x ride when you calculate in the Drive Pass.

I would’ve picked up the rider, asked them if they needed any stops. Bought them a cup of coffee and enjoyed my day at the beach after drop off with over $1000 profit on the day.

You silly wabbits read too many fake ass stories from bots on UP. Got all your tinfoil hats transmitting some terrible advice and costing you big $$$


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

*Ride of a lifetime, missed. But knowing Uber, the driver would get the shaft if the customer refused to pay the 3.0X surge due to some technical glitch that didin't give the correct fare estimate to the customer before the driver received the request. &#129318;‍♂ &#129318;‍♂ &#129318;‍♂*


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

kbrown said:


> I would have negotiated for a cash upfront option. If thry didn't agree, the trip would be cancelled.


Is there a secret log in Uber to keep track how many cancellations by driver(s) for what trip and cause?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> Is there a secret log in Uber to keep track how many cancellations


yeah, it's called the 'database'. It is a deep deep secret.  &#129335;‍♂


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> In California Uber currently tells drivers at ping time the estimated value of each fare. Early this morning I received a 3.1x surge ping that Uber valued at $1,193 - $1,457, with a pickup in Redwood City CA and destination Los Angeles, 350 miles away.
> 
> View attachment 510146
> 
> ...


Cash is King.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> Is there a secret log in Uber to keep track how many cancellations by driver(s) for what trip and cause?












If so I kept them VERY busy keeping up with mine when I drove&#129335;‍♂


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Capitalism said:


> GILF porn is the best
> Those GILFS try catch last train
> They willing to do anything use your imagination


They like it when you push their uterus back in and not have to bill Medicare.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> In California Uber currently tells drivers at ping time the estimated value of each fare. Early this morning I received a 3.1x surge ping that Uber valued at $1,193 - $1,457, with a pickup in Redwood City CA and destination Los Angeles, 350 miles away.
> 
> View attachment 510146
> 
> ...


I would do what you did and all other Uber drivers do in this situation. Pick up the client, cancel the job, sign out of the app, and negotiate a new price with the small amount that Uber get from the cancelled job already factored in. Possibly involving an ATM stopoff and cash. Anything involving shafting Uber has to be good for you, right?


----------



## foreverct (May 4, 2020)

do the trip. if possible swing by my house on the way to the pickup to grab a change of clothes. probably rest at hotel room near the drop off location. maybe use filters on the trip back home. possibly make 2k in a 72 hour window


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> you are dumb as a rock. if your tired. i understand. m with uber 6 years x xl -black and uber wav, with ca . telling you 3.1x @$1400 ~22 hours total $116 an hour...all hours thier and back
> uber is bad at times but on these rides they pay. i did a 2.9x cc phila to pitts 300 miles 10 hours 5 am till 4pm$900 uber charged $1200 .
> another . 3 guys going to the montack LI. from the city XL.....OVER $1000 my cut..i would never do it under our bullshit $10 surges. but in ca. u have set fares. i never been cheated on a long surge. over 20k rides. tell me i am wrong.,you guys see your fares up front and app would say ca. to ca. 3.1x screen shot it. our old rate was close to $2 a mile xl at games 4.9x to 5.6x at concerts..paying $10 a mile. black suv at no surge is about $3 a mile . pax dont know xl is a waste....
> i would have said simple very long ride. uber says $1100 to $1400. do you want to go. i must come home empty 6 whole hours. yes or no. at base rates they can walk


The fact that you started your reply with an insult makes it ineligible for consideration. Maybe try again when you learn some manners?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

well mr fish. i got over 20,000 rides in 6 years. long rides pay bad. but not at 3x..who cares about consideration...its about the money dude.i am in business to earn cash...


----------



## Maxxsounds (Jun 12, 2015)

Screenshot and go. 60 bucks in gas? nobrnr.


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

The op has a valid point. I took a dare once for $450. About 3 quarters on the way. U we sent me a message and said pull over and let passengers out as their card was international. I mentioned it to the passengers and they said wtf. They said we will pay you cash if you continue the trip. I had about 100 miles to go. So I told them ok. Another $300. Plus what I already got paid from 
Uber which was about $200. Poor service on Uber’s part. There was nothing other than they had no billing zip code as they came from
Germany which does not have zip codes like in the America. Turned out to be a $500 day for a 3 hour ride each way. Point is, Uber does pull stunts on long rides.


----------



## Skystar (Jun 8, 2020)

2 options:

a) Go with her to the bank and have her pay you cash upfront

b) Find a ride-share on Craigslist and have that driver take her for $100 and have her pay you $500


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

It would be nice if we could contact uber in this situation and get a better answer than "take a chance" ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

TBone said:


> It would be nice if we could contact uber in this situation and get a better answer than "take a chance" ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Ya you would think they would have a special division for out of the ordinary trips. UPS does this, they have a specific division that handles odd deliveries that can't go on the regular trucks. But Uber is pretty dumb so I'm not surprised. They would rather outsource support to a third world country. And yes, the UPS special delivery is handled in the US.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Ya you would think they would have a special division for out of the ordinary trips.


me screaming "Rohit I have Diamond customer support and I expect to speak to Dara right now"


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TBone said:


> It would be nice if we could contact uber in this situation and get a better answer than "take a chance" ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


That would be logical.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Ok, I'm going solely from memory here. There is a maximum ride fare that is somewhere between $250-$300 or thereabouts. I was always curious why they would have such a rule, but this situation reeks of a "bait and scratch" scam on the part of Uber. After taking the ride, they can simply refer to the TOS and legally deprive you of the surge fee, and part of the basic fare. I would'nt touch it unless you had specific confirmation from an Uber rep that you would in fact be paid the full amount.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

@Jenga I certainly remember the "maximum fare" thing on at least Lyft as of a year ago... Maybe Uber too.

Can anyone please clarify / confirm?


----------



## Wild Bill Yahoo (Jan 22, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> If the account holder had been the pax then that would have been one fewer red flag. However, I was mindful of the "wrong rider picked up" scam. When this happens, the pax does tell Uber that (s)he never took the ride, and that the intended pax never did either. This one is hard to defend against because there's no proof who took the ride.
> 
> As you say, there would be all the texts from the pax saying that I would be picking up someone else and taking him and all of the other evidence, but none of this proves that I picked up the correct pax.
> 
> ...





The Gift of Fish said:


> She believed that the maximum cost would be $500, as quoted to her in the app when she scheduled the ride. Yes, it's buried in the fine print on Uber's website that all fares are subject to surge at the moment the driver accepts the trip


Not True. A scheduled ride is quoted and charged as a base ride for the rider. I have picked up plenty of scheduled rides at surge pricing where UBER lost it's shorts on the deal, paying me more than double what the rider actually paid Uber. That's the advantage to the rider to schedule in advance, they avoid surge pricing.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

I don't have any firsthand knowledge of that, but seems like you might be incorrect on this based on this thread:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-scamming-pax-much.414209/


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> Not True. A scheduled ride is quoted and charged as a base ride for the rider. I have picked up plenty of scheduled rides at surge pricing where UBER lost it's shorts on the deal, paying me more than double what the rider actually paid Uber. That's the advantage to the rider to schedule in advance, they avoid surge pricing.


I'm not so sure that's still true. I picked up a scheduled ride going to the airport. He had just scheduled it that morning shortly before I picked him up. They had quoted him 42 or $44. Halfway through the ride the price suddenly changed. They were now charging him $99! When I dropped them off, we confirmed he was in fact charged $99 and I was paid out 66


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

What was the method of notification of the price change on his end, mid-ride? @Daisey77


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Prawn Connery said:


> What was the method of notification of the price change on his end, mid-ride? @Daisey77


There was no notification. He probably wouldn't have noticed until he got charged but we were discussing the issue of him getting a ride so he went into the app to look at something regarding the trip when he noticed the price change.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> There was no notification. He probably wouldn't have noticed until he got charged but we were discussing the issue of him getting a ride so he went into the app to look at something regarding the trip when he noticed the price change.


Wasn't he angry??


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Wasn't he angry??


Oh he was pissed! It made it for a very awkward ride. He already had trouble ordering. He said Uber made him schedule the ride. So he just scheduled it for the soonest he could. I don't know what the threshold is . . . 10 minutes or 15 minutes out?


----------



## bobper (May 5, 2015)

You did the correct thing. Thought things through and trusted your gut. If the passenger was the uber account holder it would be different.


----------



## Lieuten-ant (Aug 29, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> In California Uber currently tells drivers at ping time the estimated value of each fare. Early this morning I received a 3.1x surge ping that Uber valued at $1,193 - $1,457, with a pickup in Redwood City CA and destination Los Angeles, 350 miles away.
> 
> View attachment 510146
> 
> ...


So, what is wrong with granny porn?


----------



## flinchy (Feb 13, 2016)

Lmaooo @ everyone saying they'd cancel. You'd get paid, guaranteed. Uber has insurance for that kinda stuff, and debt collectors to chase the pax. It's not your thing to worry about, wow lol


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

flinchy said:


> Lmaooo @ everyone saying they'd cancel. You'd get paid, guaranteed. Uber has insurance for that kinda stuff, and debt collectors to chase the pax. It's not your thing to worry about, wow lol


There is no right or wrong answer.

Payment by Uber for work done is _not_ guaranteed - leaf through the pages of this or any other forum to find examples where Uber has refused to pay a driver. There are many.

It is correct that the risk on any particular trip of not being paid is small. But it's there. It is up to each individual driver to assess the risk. I'll do $100 surge fares all day long - not being paid would only mean an hour or two's work lost. However, I would not risk 11 hours of work, which is the right answer for me. Lots of other people would do such a ride, and that's the right answer for them.


----------



## flinchy (Feb 13, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> There is no right or wrong answer.
> 
> Payment by Uber for work done is _not_ guaranteed - leaf through the pages of this or any other forum to find examples where Uber has refused to pay a driver. There are many.
> 
> It is correct that the risk on any particular trip of not being paid is small. But it's there. It is up to each individual driver to assess the risk. I'll do $100 surge fares all day long - not being paid would only mean an hour or two's work lost. However, I would not risk 11 hours of work, which is the right answer for me. Lots of other people would do such a ride, and that's the right answer for them.


It is guaranteed though. At least it has been for the few years I've been a driver since they implemented decent fraud detection etc

There's near Zero chance you would not get paid and near 100% chance you would. Easy "gamble"


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

flinchy said:


> It is guaranteed though. At least it has been for the few years I've been a driver since they implemented decent fraud detection etc
> 
> There's near Zero chance you would not get paid and near 100% chance you would. Easy "gamble"


No, unfortunately being paid by Uber is not guaranteed. As above, this and other forums are littered with anecdotes of Uber refusing to pay for work done.

It's not simply about pax fraud. Many things can go wrong with a ride including technical errors, and in these circumstances Uber can simply refuse to pay. I have been stung by Uber like this on several occasions.

There was a case recently of a $1,000 plus fare that Uber refused to pay a driver, using the excuse that the trip had put the driver over the 12 hour limit. It wasn't until the media picked up the story that Uber decided to pay the man.


----------

